# Lesser Known Saddle Makers



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

specifically looking western/endurance but feel free to put in english ones you come across to.

I figure Abetta, Big Horn, Tucker, ect... are easy for anyone to come across but i've been on the hunt for a new saddle for the wife:

some of the ones that look interesting to me:
ez fit treeless
pandora
holmbros saddles

but nothing set so figured there may be someone local to your part of the country/world that others may be interested in


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I love my ReactorPanel saddle. They do the range of english plus endurance. Pricey though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ruffs Saddle Shop in Umatilla, Florida.

Custom, semi-custom and off the floor models available...
ALL are affordable.

Many people refer to them as Johnny Ruff saddles....
Been in business many, many years and turns out a really nice product..

I have several friends who have various "models" of what he makes...all will buy another if theirs wear out....
My one friend is petite...small frame and they made her a comfortable narrow saddle _for her_ that fits her tank of a horse....no idea how, but know she is comfy and more importantly..._so is the horse.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_


----------

